# Saginaw Bay



## eyeskater (Dec 26, 2000)

This season on the ice has reinforced some lessons for me. Sometimes you have to move, and move several times in a 3 hour period to locate active fish. It can be 1 fish here, 2 there, 2 elsewhere and finally a limit. Darned hard to catch 5+ from one set of holes. Sometimes I drill a set of holes away from everyone, and away from my current spot. If nothing is happening by 5:30, I'll jump quickly to the new spot and finish up there. Almost always I'll get a fish or three doing that. Also, small compact lures with little wobble or flash have produced best for me, except during the extreme low light periods. I generally tip with minnow heads, and I mean just the head! Still, somedays the fish just don't want it. I went 2 for 8 one morning.......frustrating. One other thing; I can't stand fishing in a crowd. The noise and nonsense of so many careless fishermen turns both the fish and me off. I get really sick of guys riding right up to me, or zooming by at close range. I've exchanged words with some people regarding extremely ignorant behavior, and they usually just flip me off. If you see me fishing, stop 150 ft away and walk over to talk with me. If you buzz me, you'll likely get the same treatment by me and friends as we ride away home. Thanks to all.

'Eye-skater


----------



## pykemike (Feb 10, 2001)

you know eye-skater that was well put i dont know what the bleep some of these people thinkwhen they buzz you like that.it is very frusterating especially when you are in shallow water. - pyke mike-


----------



## Skeeter (Dec 8, 2000)

Hi All, I parked at Parish Rd today. Only a few 
parking spots there so SP is better probably. I 
fished in a few different spots but this one turned 
out the best. 4341785 08354005 I got 4 
walleyle, one 9.6 the rest eaters, a very nice 13 
inch perch, and a 8.2 White fish.All fish came on 
Do Jiggers except the perch. Not bad all fish came 
after 3:30. Good luck.


----------



## davycs (Jan 10, 2001)

Thanks for the info Skeeter. I'll be going out from the State Park Sat. & Sun. providing the weather reports don't change. That is real close to the spot I fished last Saturday when I had my best luck of this season. The bite I had was from 9:15-9:45 on a small do-jigger. If your out and see a green grizzly and a black 2-man portable stop by say hi and have a cup of coffee if its not gone by then. Best of luck!


----------



## Skeeter (Dec 8, 2000)

You gave me an idea Davycs. Next year we should have a little flag mounted somewhere on our 
rigs with Michigan Sportsman on it our a certain color pattern. This way it would be very easy for 
all of us to notice other members out on the ice. What do you think Steven (Moderator). If you 
came up with something I would gladly buy one. What do others think? Look at how many viewers we have on just Saginaw Bay??????? Plenty. Lets get to know each other. I do want to do this next winter. 
That way we could put names with faces. Give some input! Viewers also HELP please


----------



## Tom22 (Jan 11, 2001)

Sounds like a good plan Skeeter, maybe even have it transfer to your boat. I know theres alot of times I'm ready to go and my buddies can't for some reason.. It would be nice to post a message and hook up with someone,it also makes it alot easier to load and unload your machines, not to mention the safety factor.....


----------



## davycs (Jan 10, 2001)

Tom and Skeeter-I agree! Lets make sure we get on this and get it done.


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

I am game!

I would be offering some reports also, just been to busy. 

I think I am caught up now, plan to hit the bay this weekend.


----------



## pykemike (Feb 10, 2001)

pyke mike happens to think thats a great idea about the flags. i dont get to saginaw too often but flags would work on erie as well im game-pike


----------



## Skeeter (Dec 8, 2000)

From now on I will have a orange flag fly from my quad. It will have MS on it for Mich Sportsman. If you see it stop in. Nels


----------



## Jeff C (Dec 22, 2000)

Skeeter the flags sound great how bout I check out how much it would cost to get some made what do you guys think for a desing and how many should I price out to start? Keep in mind the more at once the cheaper it would cost????

I was thinking of some kind of well known Michigan fish made into a goofy cartoon then we could have a naming contest LOL. Ill start a seprate post for this!!


----------



## Drake (Dec 29, 2000)

I like the idea of the flags , I don't get too Saginaw only once in a great while but it might give us too meet on other lakes.


----------



## Skeeter (Dec 8, 2000)

I had my flag up and got to meet a member. Works great. I wish the Michigan Sportsman would 
order some to their liking and we could buy them from them. It would help pay for the cost running thsi site. Nels


----------



## kvredwing (Feb 1, 2001)

Hi all, sorry Haven't had a post in awhile been to busy catching and cleaning plus family duties, finally just got time to sit down and browse. Flag idea sounds great count me in. Fri. am caught 3 in 8' of water @ Little Killarny then moved a few times ended up in 12' over toward Kawkawlin river ,caught 2, last fish @ 2 pm.(a limit finally) Sat. am I and 2 buds did about same routine iced 4 fish between the 3 of us (way to many people). Sat. pm I and 3 buds fished away from crowd over toward Wenona Bch. 12'-9' salvaged 7 between the 4 of us water is very cloudy over there, most fish came after dark on flourescent lures. No fishing today or tomm. but will be back out as soon as I can. " TIGHT LINES AND KEEP YOUR STICK ON THE ICE"


----------



## davycs (Jan 10, 2001)

Fished out from State Park all day Sat. and again Sun. morning. Saturday three of us picked up 11 with most of them being taken from 9-1. Sunday four of us managed to get 3. We were using small jig-a-whoppers tipped with a minnow head in 13'


----------



## Drake (Dec 29, 2000)

Really hope to make it up this weekend but don't have a machine to pull my gear , how far out are most people that are catching fish?


----------



## kvredwing (Feb 1, 2001)

Drake ,the spot i was fishing is about a mile from the State Park but only a 1/4 mile off shore, however expect to share this spot with 300 people (some not very considerate). this spot was only producing fish for the early am. bite (for me) then we moved out further to try and locate any 1-3 miles out. Alot will depend on the weather and fishing pressure during the week. Shore access was also starting to deteriote for some machines trying to leave the park. There are some fair access points off from M-13 especially if your walking. Don't know how congested they have been though. (stay tuned)


----------



## Drake (Dec 29, 2000)

Kvredwing, Thanks for the info. I've been trying to get my two buds and I together and make the trip up all winter. Skeeter, I know you have a GPS and wondered about 434119/835043 , saw it on a map of the bay.


----------



## Skeeter (Dec 8, 2000)

TO DANGEROUS in the area right now, especially with the wind. Was out not to far from there today but water is dirty and no fish. Would be better off trying 4342211 08353945 this is a general area. You can see the other fisherman in the area. We did well in the spot your talking about first good ice but now the ice breaker has been in and little shakie near that channel for me anyway. good Luck


----------



## Magnet (Mar 2, 2001)

Skeeter, you must have been fishing just 50 yards North of me by the crack out in front Kilarny yesterday. I didn't get a chance to read about the flag until today. Yesterday I kept thinking "why does that guy have a flag?". Anyhow, cool concept. Hopefully ice will still be there next weekend. Yesterday I went 1 of 4 on the eyes. 2 of them were lost at the hole. Successfully released them by way of gaff. Good fishing.


----------



## Skeeter (Dec 8, 2000)

I figured people would think I was nuts using the flag. ha who cares. I had it for a reason. I have se4nt 
a couple emails to Steve our moderator about the flags but he hasn't gotten back to me. Am sure
he is busy. I think it would be fun to be able to spot other members that way. Anyone going to make 
up a flag? for now I just have my orange one with MS on it. I fished out of Erickson today. Saw several nice perch, one white fish and 4 walleye but they would nose against my lures and swim on. Couldn' get them to hit. Oh well if they would have I would have had to clean them. ha.


----------



## kvredwing (Feb 1, 2001)

Hey All,
Just in for not to long, fished Little Killarnny this am. 8.5' of water, 1 fish. About 6 others around me all had at least 1 or 2 nothing more. Most fisherman out another 1-2 miles and two the N. Same way tonite with pack , fished a little N. of them tonite 12' off Brissette Bch. 1 fish @ 6:35 pm. had a couple of other bump"s prior but couldn't get it going. Almost as many people out tonite as over the weekend (WOW). May go out in morn. have to see what weather develops if any. Going tomm. Skeeter ??????? (let me know).

"TIGHT LINES AND KEEP YOUR STICK ON THE ICE"


----------



## Skeeter (Dec 8, 2000)

I am going out. I will be out to the crack. Hopefully behond the crowd. I will fly my flag. I will be 
3.28 out from SP but will be leaving off Parish rd. stop in. Nels


----------



## Drake (Dec 29, 2000)

Looks like I won't be up this weekend to many #@&*!%^+ things going on . Save some for next year!


----------



## Skeeter (Dec 8, 2000)

Hey trust me I am not hurting the population any. Where are you TOM I haven't heard anything from you in a long while. Nels


----------



## davycs (Jan 10, 2001)

Plan on fishing out from the State Park Friday after work and again on Saturday. How is the access from this area holding up? Last Sunday the shore conditions were getting a little tricky. Also can anyone tell me if the bite continues any time after dark? I've always tried to get off the ice by 6:30pm. Thanks in advance for any replies.


----------



## Tom22 (Jan 11, 2001)

I've been just observing, have'nt been out in a week, I think I'm going through withdrawls, went out of Linwood last week ,picked up 5, from 4 to 11#..I'm getting the boat ready to go for Sat. a/m. in the Sag. river, I'll let you know how I do....


----------



## Skeeter (Dec 8, 2000)

Just got home from fishing. I was out from S P about 3.2 
miles. Was right at the crack. Got 3 4# right off this morning then
nothing so left at one. I did go for a 4 mile ride out from Oh say 
kitchen Rd. water was 10.5 at crack. I say a guy get one and say about 
4 laying on ice in that area. Hey Tom, sometimes you have to site back
catch your breath and just observe! ha Take care and good luck on the river.


----------



## RACKnGILLS (Feb 4, 2001)

Been driving off out of state park. Going about 6 miles to the north, fishing the crack out from linwood. Ice is real good, no cracks to cross. Been doing real good the last three day. Better at evening, about 17 ft of water. Got 5 walleyes and 1 white fish tonight. On a white and pink fish hawk. Seen alot of other guys getting fish also.Going out in mornin early to get a spot starting to fill up fast. Will post tomorrow night on the trip..


----------



## RACKnGILLS (Feb 4, 2001)

went out about 6:30am to same spot fished friday night. Picked up 2 right away and another around noon and one more about 4pm. lost three others during that time. Fishing was slow, high presure most likely. Picked one more about 5:30. we picked up and left aroun 6:30 when the wind picked up. couple cracks opened up on the way in. the ice jam we fished by was moving most of the afternoon. hope it last for one more week. seen couple other guys pick fish also. we got 5 fish for three guys today,for friday we got 14 for three guys..good luck guys and take care out there..


----------



## Skeeter (Dec 8, 2000)

I was on the tib last night not far from the Dow Dam with a friend. We
caught 2 hugh ones just before dark. Didn't have my scale with me so
threw them back. Wasn't 2 worried about the weight anyway because they
were carp. ha


----------



## SPORTSMAN (Jun 2, 2000)

hey there RACKnGILLS can you help us out. Can you get on the ice in linwood and fish where you are? Do you have any gps #'s you can e-mail me? We are coming down on tue. and fish till 9 then spend the night and fish wed. till dark. Do you know of a clean cheap place to sleep for a few hours? Would you like to fish together or help us find some fish. Any info you can send us would be great. Thanks


----------



## davycs (Jan 10, 2001)

Fished out from State Park in 13' of water. Friday two of us picked up 8 from 4:30-7:00. We fished most of the day Saturday but with little luck. Only 3 fish in the 10 hours we were out there. It was still a great day to be out. Sunday we fished from 7:00-11:30 and managed to pick up 4.


----------



## Skeeter (Dec 8, 2000)

I didn't go on the ice at all this weekend. Planned on going today but now won't be able to get out 
until Wed. For me things are winding down. Maybe Wed will be the last time on the ice. I loved every
second I spent out there with winter. Even if I caught no fish it was still fun. I really enjoyed my
underwater camera, am very satified with the Atlantis. If I go out Wed I will post results. I plan on 
getting the boat ready for the soft water fishing. We should have a great operner this year on the
river. My personal feelings are to release the big fish keep the eaters, that is what you can eat. I 
used to keep anything I catch but the more you fish them the more at least I anyway feel that in order to keep the fishery for us and our children we need to respect and release the so called hogs. I have 
seen people with their limit of hogs on a rope draging them through the mud and along the black top
to their truck. Well kinda bugs me anymore. Just my 2 cents worth. Nels


----------



## kvredwing (Feb 1, 2001)

Hey All,
Fished both mornings over the weekend with no success, had one on sat. but lost it half way up. Had couple other hits both days but just could not put anything on the ice (oh well). I agree with you Skeeter just being able to be out there is where it's at, if you happen to catch a fish or two that's the bonus. I also may have made my last trip out this season (my wife is LOL) as I have just returned back to work and will be going to a hockey tourn. in Houghton/Hancock this coming weekend.Have to tell everyone that I have really enjoyed this site alot. Thanks to everyone thats replied and shared their info. Hopefully next season more people will contribute. To those of you that will still be fishng good luck and be careful, remember no fish is worth risking your life over! We have been very fortunate that the ice has stayed in place this winter so don't push it.

"TIGHT LINES AND KEEP YOUR STICK ON THE ICE"


----------



## Skeeter (Dec 8, 2000)

Well guys I am done ice fishing for the year. Had a wonderful time. Will stay in touch with all of you. Time to start fishing the river and then the bay.


----------



## Skeeter (Dec 8, 2000)

If I can help any of you in any way let me know. [email protected]


----------



## harve (Mar 10, 2001)

went out tue morning not a bite guy next to us we drilled holes for caught one 4 #er and a nice perch. We left at 11 for lunch came back at 3 and the chopper was picking guys up at state park. Crack was open 6 ft and growing. there was a blue jeep through the ice at linwood and that was the end of that. we headed for higgins and caught some perch. Stayed in houghton lk and fished there wed early. Caught some huge gill and then headed back to higgins for more smelt. The trip was great caught fish and spent time fishin with my bud. Thanks for all the info and the gps #s it was good to have but the ice and the wind did not cooperate. til next ice good fishin. harve


----------



## kvredwing (Feb 1, 2001)

Hi All,
Was out Sun. a.m. 14' off Boutell Rd. 1 fish only, ice was 16"-20" thick in the 4 locations I fished, however there were numerous small cracks from recent winds we had during the week. Am going to try and get out again wed. after work (on foot) if conditions are right.
"Tight Lines and KEEP YOUR STICK ON THE ICE"


----------



## kvredwing (Feb 1, 2001)

Hi All,
Walked out tonite from Brissette Bch. Ice still in pretty good shape, alot of people still riding machines. Fished in 8' only had 1 bump. Talked with a few others that fished out farther but also had no success. May try again tonite.
Tight Lines and keep your STICK on the ICE


----------

